# Dennerle V30 Complete



## Alex J (5 May 2016)

I have been using this for about a month now, seems to be having a positive effect in my low tech 125 litre tank , on the bottle it says to administer two pumps of the bottle every two weeks per 100 litres in a "Normal " planted and lit tank . My tank is heavily planted and is lit by the standard twin T8 tubes .Should I keep up with this or can I increase the dose without any negative effects with regard to possible algae issues . Thanks


----------



## GHNelson (5 May 2016)

Hi
You could increase by another pump!
Normal dosage is usually for a medium planted tank!
Fertilizers don't cause algae too much light does  and lack of cleaning and  minumal water changes do.
Cheers hoggie


----------



## Alex J (5 May 2016)

Thanks for that Hoggie. I'll  add an extra one then,


----------

